# HGH and others some info please add on



## Dark Geared God (Mar 3, 2010)

*Somatropin 191AA - HGH*

Somatropin 191AA is a high quality recombinant Human Growth Hormone (HGH) powder in lyophilized (freeze-dried) format, 191 amino acids for optimal compatibility with the human endocrine system and a product purity of 99%. 
*Each kit contains 10 x 10 IU vials. *
*Direct and Indirect Effects of Somatropin 191lAA - HGH on the Human Body:*

Greater cardiac output
Increased muscle mass
Superior immune function
Enhanced human sexual performance
Lowered blood pressure
Improved cholesterol profile
Reduced body fat
Higher energy levels
Increased exercise performance
Supplement stronger bones
Younger, tighter, thicker skin
Hair re growth
Wrinkle removal
For anti-aging, general health & healing and fat mobilization, a dose of 2-3 IU's HGH per day will be sufficient for the majority. A dose of 1.5 to 2.0 IU's HGH is considered to be a full replacement dose for those middle-aged and beyond. For gaining lean muscle and substantially improving body composition a dose of 4-8 IUs HGH per day will be necessary. Most people will respond very well at a dose of 4-5 IU's HGH per day. 
Storage temperature thresholds - Store 35 - 46 degrees Fahrenheit (2 - 8 degrees C) which means you should store the product in your refrigerator and not in your freezer. Somatropin 191AA can be exposed to room temp for up to 3 months. 
*HGH is for Research Purposes Only. For youthful rats


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 3, 2010)

*Long IGF R3*

*Long IGF-1 R3*

Long chain human insulin-like growth factor (Long IGF-1 R3) is a kind of protein which has 83 amino acids. Long IGF-1 R3 has many functions, such increasing protein synthesis, increasing the RNA synthesis, promoting fat metabolism and glucose transport. Therefore in bodybuilders and athletes, the Long IGF-1 R3 can promote the muscle cell become large and transform the fat into energy.
*Perhaps the most interesting and potent effect IGF has on the human body is its ability to cause hyperplasia, which is an actual splitting of cells.*
Hypertrophy is what occurs during weight training and steroid use, it is simply an increase in the size of muscle cells. After puberty you have a set number of muscle cells, and all you are able to do is increase the size of these muscle cells, you don't actually gain more. But, with IGF use you are able to cause this hyperplasia which actually increases the number of muscle cells present in the tissue, and through weight training and proper nutrition you are able to mature these new cells, in other words make them grow and become stronger. So in one way IGF can actually change your genetic capabilities in terms of muscle tissue and cell count. IGF proliferates and differentiates the number of types of cells present. At a genetic level it has the potential to alter an individual's capacity to build superior muscle density and size. For best results, inject 50 - 100mcg.s of Long IGF-1 R3 approximately one hour after your workout, ideally in the primary muscle trained in the preceding workout - half going into that muscle on one side of the body, the other half going into the mirror image of that muscle on the other side. You can also effectively inject Long IGF-1 R3 subcutaneously. At this point, adequate protein and carbohydrates need to be ingested, because IGF-1 is only going to be effective when there is adequate protein in the body to build new tissue from. 
Storage temperature thresholds - Store 35 - 46 degrees Fahrenheit (2 . 8 degrees C) which means you should store the product in your refrigerator and not in your freezer. Long IGF-1 R3 can be exposed to room temp for up to 3 months.
*Long IGF-1 R3 for Research Purposes.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 3, 2010)

*IGF-1 Ec (MGF)*

MGF is a produced within the body, as a form of *IGF-1*, when resistance is applied to muscles (such as weight training). At this point, the IGF-1 gene is spliced to produce *IGF-1 Ec*. (which is the scientific name for MGF). This production of MGF can stimulate satellite cells into activation, to create new muscle fiber. MGF also promotes nitrogen retention and new protein synthesis. It could actually be the case that this particular expression of *MGF (IGF-1Ec) *is an important part of the deciding factors in whether a muscle will grow or not. 
The introduction of this peptide, either by resistance training or by an injection, will cause the affected area to respond by producing new muscle tissue. It would be safe to say that MGF presence in the muscle is one of the most major factors in the anabolic effect of resistance training (weight training). 
MGF is being used successfully by bodybuilders for bringing up lagging body parts as well as overall growth. 
*Studies show MGF to cause up to a 35% increase in the weight of the injected muscle within 3 weeks *
-- Muscular Development Magazine, February 2007
Further investigation clarified that this was actually due to an increase in the size of the muscle fibers. 
A good way for bodybuilders and other athletes to increase muscle weight is by injecting MGF immediately post workout. At this point natural levels of MGF are already elevated. The addition of extra MGF should push more satellite cells towards the formation of new muscle tissue. Administration dosage of MGF should be at about 100mcgs/day, which is injected into the primary muscle trained post workout - half going into that muscle on one side of the body, the other half going into the mirror image of that muscle on the other side. 
Storage temperature thresholds - Store 35 - 46 degrees Fahrenheit (2 . 8 degrees C) which means you should store the product in your refrigerator and not in your freezer. IGF-1 Ec (MGF) can be exposed to room temperature for up to 3 months.
**IGF-1 Ec [MGF]* is for Research Purposes.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 3, 2010)

*PEG MGF*

MGF levels in our bodies vary (peaks and troughs).The reason for the peak is that after strenuous exercise (more specifically the muscle groups trained), the level of the MGF increases dramatically and causes stem cells to proliferate(split and multiply).This process ensures that there are enough cells available to make repairs in order create new muscle tissue. Natural MGF in our bodies only repairs our muscle tissue for a short period of time doing "just enough" for us to carry out our daily activities. PEG MGF on the other hand lasts 7 days in our system because it is coated or "Pegylated" which allows it to travel into the bloodstream and make repairs 4 times better than our natural system. This leads to greater tissue formation in the trained muscle. PEG MGF has a half life of three and a half days. Tests have shown large increases in muscle weight after only a short period of usage.
*MGF for Research Purposes.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 3, 2010)

*CJC-1295*

Long-Acting GHRH Analog (CJC-1295) Stimulates GH and IGF-1 Secretion in Normal Adults for Up to Two Weeks After a Single Injection.

It increases protein synthesis and stimulates the growth of new muscle tissue.
Allows for normal growth in short children with GH deficiency.
Increases muscle mass (and physical strength if combined with moderate exercise).
Reduces wrinkling of the skin and some other effects of skin aging.
Re-grows internal organs that have atrophied with age.
Causes hyperplasia, the increase of more muscle cells.
It increases muscle mass through the creation of new muscle cells (which differs from hypertrophy).
It promotes lipolysis, which results in the reduction of adipose tissue (body fat).
Increased bone density.
Faster recovery from exercise, exertion, and injuries.
Strengthen the immune system.
*CJC-1295 Dosage Recommendations*

anecdotal reports from bodybuilders have shown noticeable effects from as little as 10 mcg per kilogram of bodyweight.
*Simplified: 2 x 1mg CJC-1295 per week is average.*
CJC-1295 peptide should be administered at least twice a week (so divide the dose into two administrations) this will help to keep blood levels consistent in-vivo.
*CJC-1295 Storage Recommendations*

REFRIGERATE UPON RECEIPT. KEEP REFRIGERATED AFTER RECONSTITUTION, ALLOW 24 HOURS FOR THE PEPTIDE TO SETTLE BEFORE BEGINNING USE.
*CJC-1295 for Research Purposes.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 3, 2010)

*GHRP-6*

GHRP-6 causes stimulation of the anterior pituitary gland which ultimately causes an increase in GH release.  Since GHRP-6 acts directly on the feedback loop which signals the inhibition of GH release, when natural GH secretion has been inhibited by long term synthetic use, GHRP-6 can be used to re-stimulate the natural production of GH.   GHRP-6 also affects the central nervous system, by protecting neurons as well as increasing strength in a way very similar to the way certain steroids in the Dihydrotestosterone family do.
Benefits of increased Growth Hormone levels through *GHRP-6* stimulation include:

Increase in strength
Muscle mass
Body fat loss
Rejuvenation and strengthening of joints, connective tissue and bone mass.
The most rapid side effect experienced with* GHRP-6* is extreme hunger, which typically occurs within an hour of injection.
*"If I were looking to figure out the best way to use GHRP-6 in a bulking cycle, I would simply take my favorite bulking cycle, and run GHRP-6 with it at a daily dose of 600mcg/day, shot post-workout. The reason for the post-workout dosing is to take advantage of the appetite stimulating properties, at the same time as taking maximum advantage of the anabolic properties of the GH release that it will cause.GHRP-6 is probably the most potent (non-steroid) weight gainer that I???ve ever used. Considering the price, legal status, and availability, these two are probably going to find their way into quite a few cycles over the next few years."*
*GHRP-6 Dosage Recommendations*

Typical doses of GHRP-6 range from 100mcg/day injected subcutaneously (for connective tissue strengthening) to 500mcg/day (for an anabolic effect). After experimentation with a wide variety of doses, and input from several people who have also used the product, I think that 500mcg/day is the upper limit of effective dosing for GHRP-6. Before bedtime unless used for bulking.
*GHRP-6 Storage Recommendations*

REFRIGERATE UPON RECEIPT. KEEP REFRIGERATED AFTER RECONSTITUTION
*For Research Purposes.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 3, 2010)

*Melanotan 2*

Melanotan 2 is an analog of the peptide a-MSH hormone and they both cause a tanning/darkening effect in the skin. They were inadvertently developed at the University of Arizona during research into skin cancer. Melanotan research has been ongoing at the University of Arizona since the mid 1980's. Melanotan is expected to be used in the future as a drug to combat the major health epidemic of melanoma (skin cancer) .
Scientists found it to be effective by stimulating subjects' natural tanning mechanism and to create a tan without first needing exposure to harmful levels of UV radiation. This allows people to obtain a tan and reduce skin damage that can potentially cause cancer of the skin. Additionally, Melanotan II was found to cause increased libido and sexual function.
Melanotan 2 gives you a nice even tan, and lasts as long as a ???normal??? tan, based on how dark you get. The pro-sexual effects are also very pronounced, and you can definitely expect to experience more erections, on the level of a decently dosed cycle of testosterone.
*Storage Recommendations*

REFRIGERATE UPON RECEIPT. KEEP REFRIGERATED AFTER RECONSTITUTION
*Melanotan 2 for Research Purposes.
Your rats will have a nice tan


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 5, 2010)

yes....but i'm sure i'm not as ripped as you


----------



## infam0us (Mar 8, 2010)

nice information....


----------

